# طريقة عمل الدوائر الالكترونية



## ahmadaboelmaty (25 مارس 2009)

* طريقة تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية

1- يتم التصميم اولا والتاكد انة يعمل جيدا 

2- رسم الدائرة رسم عملى و يمكن الاستعانة باحد البرامج المتخصصة 

لذلك ومن افضل البرامج الديب تراك ويمكن تحميلة من هذا اللينك

DipTrace


http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=1284&ttitle=DipTrace

3- اخذ الرسم على ورق كالك وبة يمكن عمل شبلونة (سيلكسكرين) فى اى مطبعة 

4- ويتم الطبع على اللوحة النحاس بحبر ( بكين ) وتركة حتى يجف جيدا

5-وضع اللوحة فى كلوريد الحديديك المخفف مع التسخين ليعطى افضل نتيجة

لحفر النحاس وبعد التاكد من ازالة النحاس الغير مراد يتم غسل اللوحة بالماء
جيدا وتركة حتى يجف 

6-يتم ثقب اماكن المكونات فى اللوحة

7- تنظيف اللوحة من الحبر ويمكن استعمال مادة مذيبة مثل الثنر

8-صنفرة النحاس بصنفرة دوكو ناعمة جدا ويتم تثبيت المكونات

ولحامها بالقصدير وهكذا معك دائرة جاهزة للعمل

ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافى ويمكن لاى عضو يريد مذيد من الشرح 

ان يراسلنى على هذا الايميل

[email protected] 

لاتنسو الرد

*​


----------



## محمدالديب (25 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــــــزيل لكم


----------



## النورس المجروح (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي محمد والله ما قصرت بالشرح وجدا واااااااااااضح الله يديمك للمنتدى


----------



## علي عبدالعليم (29 مارس 2009)

:34:بارك الله فيك . عندي سؤال للاخوة المهندسين ..اريد معلومات عن تصميم الاعلانات الضوئية المتحركة .فمن لديه معلومة عن الموضوع فليكتبها.مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مارس 2009)

أخى
مادام هذا موضوع جديد ، لماذا لم تضعه فى موضوع جديد حتى يراه كل زائر و من لديه معلومات يدخل؟
هنا فقط من يهتم بالموضوع الرئيسى سيعرف عن سؤالك!!!!!
الموضوع عبارى عن مجموعة من LED فى مصفوفة س أفقى × ص رأسى و يتولى ميكرو إعطاء الأمر للصف والعمود للتحكم فى 8 أو 16 منها حسب عرض Data Buss


----------



## المهندس وحيد (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونريد المزيد


----------



## زيد الفيشاوي (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا حبيببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببي


----------



## الصديق النعير (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على شرح اوفى عن برنامج رسم الدوائر الكترونية 
عن العنوان التالى 
[email protected]


----------



## محمود بدوى ؟ (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخى فى الله جزاك الله خير بس ارجو من حضرتك ان لا تبخل علينا بالجديد لديك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مايو 2009)

الصديق النعير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على شرح اوفى عن برنامج رسم الدوائر الكترونية
> عن العنوان التالى


أولا كتابة الايميل ضد قواعد المنتدى
ثانيا لماذا تفضل نفسك ولا تريد الفائدة للآخرين
ثالثا هناك عشرات من البرامج لرسم الدوائر الالكترونية هل تريد شرحهم كلهم مثلا؟


----------



## ravvabarca (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## زيد333 (12 مايو 2009)

شكرآ لك جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## aimen123456 (14 مايو 2009)

تسلم
اخوية العزيز
.................................................


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم وانار الله سبيلكم ''ادعوا الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة''


----------



## o-sam-a (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لما قدمت أخي ....


----------



## o-sam-a (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلاا


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

لك مني الف الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## ajeeljabbar (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررجدا


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مختار محمد حسن (25 مايو 2010)

هذه معلومات قيمة جدا بارك الله فيك 
اما عن برامج رسم الدوائر الالكترونية فهي كثيرة وتوجد منها ديمو علي النت وكلا منها له مكتبته الخاصة من القطع الالكترونية ولا تنزل المكتبة الا بعد ان تشتري البرنامج كلها مفيدة جدا


----------



## الدابودى (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وادام عليك الصحة والعافية


----------



## يوسف مطهر (24 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي محمد*


----------

